# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Phú Yên - Duyên Dáng Vịnh Xuân Đài

## Mr. Hieu_Kiwitraveland

Bạn đã quen rồi những điểm du lịch hấp dẫn của cả nước như: Nha Trang, Đà Lạt, Vũng Tàu… Bạn muốn thay đổi không khí, tìm về những vùng đất mới để khám phá thêm những nét đẹp mới của đất nước – con người Việt Nam. Vậy còn chờ gì nữa, hãy đến với chương trình du lịch Phú Yên – Duyên Dáng Vịnh Xuân Đài với rất nhiều điểm tham quan hấp dẫn: Gành Đá Dĩa, Chùa Đá Trắng, Đầm Ô Loan…. Cùng với đó là nhiều hoạt động khác rất hấp dẫn đang chờ đón bạn


 *Ngày 1: Nha Trang – Tuy Hòa*

 *(ăn trưa, tối)*


 *Sáng:*

 _8h 30:_ Xe khởi hành đi Tuy Hòa. Trên đường đi, quý khách có cơ   hội trải nghiệm nét hùng vĩ của con Đèo dài nhất quốc lộ 1A – *Đèo Cả*, ngắm biển *Đại Lãnh*, *Mũi Điện*, cũng như *cảng   Vũng Rô* – gắn liền với chiến tích oai hùng của cả dân tộc trên những *con Tàu Không Số*. Sau đó về khách sạn   nhận phòng, dùng bữa trưa và nghỉ ngơi
   [IMG]file:///C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\c  lip_image006.gif[/IMG]

 *Chiều:*

 _13h 30:_ Quý khách bắt đầu chương trình tham quan buổi chiều với   rất nhiều điểm du lịch hấp dẫn: Nhà thờ *Mằng   Lăng* *(Bằng Lăng)* – nhà thờ cổ   do người Pháp xây dựng, *Gành Đá Dĩa*   – điểm tham quan có hình dáng kỳ thú nhất Việt Nam, *Chùa Đá Trắng* – ngôi cổ tự của Phú Yên hoặc *Chùa Bảo Lâm* nghe thuyết minh về hoa *Ưu Đàm* – loài hoa 3.000 năm mới nở hoa một lần gắn liền với đạo   Phật       Quý khách ăn tối tại nhà hàng   và tự do tham quan thành phố về đêm
   [IMG]file:///C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\c  lip_image008.gif[/IMG]

 *Ngày 2: Khám phá Vịnh Xuân Đài*

 *(ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*


 *Sáng:*

 _6h 30:_ Quý khách dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Sau đó, đoàn khơi   hành tham quan vịnh Xuân Đài – được đánh giá là một trong những vịnh đẹp nhất   thế giới, trên đường đi quý khách tham quan *Đầm Ô Loan* với đặc sản *Sò   Huyết Đầm Ô Loan* 
_8h 30:_ Đến vịnh Xuân Đài, quý khách di chuyển lên ghe của ngư dân   bắt đầu chương trình khám phá Vịnh Xuân Đài với nhiều bãi tắm đẹp: *Bãi Từ Nham* với nhiều rạn san hô tự   nhiên chưa bị khai phá bởi con người, cùng với nhiều vách đá dựng đứng hung   vỹ. *Bãi Ôm –* một bãi tắm đẹp trong   vịnh, quý khách có thể hòa mình vào thiên nhiên để cảm nhận được sự mới lạ   của cảnh vật nơi đây. Xuôi tàu về *Vũng   Xứ* để tham quan bè nuôi tôm, cá của người dân cũng như nghe hướng dẫn   giới thiệu cách thức để nuôi tôm, cá…. Sau đó, dùng bữa trưa tại *Khu du lịch Nhất Tự Sơn* thơ mộng
   [IMG]file:///C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\c  lip_image010.gif[/IMG][IMG]file:///C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\c  lip_image012.gif[/IMG]

 *Chiều:*

      Quý khách tham quan *Resort Sao Việt* với nhiều hoạt động   hấp dẫn đang chờ quý khách. Sau đó, xe đưa quý khách về khách sạn tham gia   chương trình *Gala diner* kịch tính,   hấp dẫn và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn (dành cho đoàn từ 35 khách trở lên chương   trình *Gala dinner*)
   [IMG]file:///C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\c  lip_image014.gif[/IMG]

 *Ngày 3: Tuy Hòa –Nha Trang*

 *(ăn sáng, trưa)*


 *Sáng:*

   Quý khách dùng điểm tâm tại   khách sạn và làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn   _
8h 00:_ Xe đưa quý khách tham quan khu du lịch sinh thái *Thuận Thảo* được xem như là một trong   những khu lịch lớn nhất Phú Yên.   Quý khách dùng bữa trưa tại nhà   hàng với *Bánh tráng thịt heo Hòa Đa*  xứ *“nẫu“*   Sau đó, khởi hành về lại Nha Trang       *Kết thúc chương trình tham quan.*

   [IMG]file:///C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\c  lip_image016.jpg[/IMG]





   Để biết thêm thông tin chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ:
125 Hồng Bàng, P. Tân Lập, Nha Trang, Khánh Hòa
Hotline: 0974 974 567 hoặc 0166 3730 250






[IMG]file:///C:\Users\user\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\c  lip_image018.gif[/IMG]

----------

